# Chicago Investment Group Buys 1,800 acres near Mott, ND



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Story Line: Chicago Tribune. Date 3/01/2005

An investment group from Chicago, IL, has purchased about 3 sections of land near Mott, ND.

They plan to build a lodge and enjoy wild pheasant hunting all fall long.

The president of the investment holding group was asked what they would do if they lost their CRP payments or access to their hunting rights were reduced or eliminated by ND laws. His response was they would build an incinerator and landfill for waste.

There is a big need for landfills closer to Illinois and Indiana. Not all of these materials need to go to the Indian Reservation land fills in Nevada.

He is quoted on saying the land is already perk tested for the landfill. Incinerator would need government approval, but the number of jobs brought into the state would likely get this resolution passed too.

[ This Message was edited by: Prairie hunter on 2002-03-25 14:40 ]


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

SORRY CHRIS AND ERIC. THIS POST IS A HOAX. BEFORE ANYONE GETS CARRIED AWAY AND STARTS CALLING CITY GOVERNMENTS - THIS POST IS A HOAX.

My point was there are worse things out there than leasing land for pheasants. Cheap land can be used for a lot of bad things. I would hate to see ND become a dumping ground. I am currently a NR but ND runs deep in blood. I will never be part of any investment group buying hunting land in ND. Hate to see it going that way.

How do you change this without limiting the income of a retiring SW ND farmer ??

Yes, the young guy trying to buy land to farm or ranch in SW ND now competes with these large investment holding companies buying land for hunting access.

BUT the current farmer who owns a section of land that just got $500/acre instead of $100/acre just provided well for himself, his wife, and the children in his estate. A matter of who owns what and when.

Many ranchers in SW ND prefer to rent pasture anyway.

SO AGAIN - I APOLOGIZE FOR THE MISLEADING POST. HOPEFULLY MY POINT WAS MADE. REMOVE IT IF YOU MUST - I WOULD UNDERSTAND.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

You can go in & edit it to read something else. I many times go back & edit things - to make sense - or clear up what I was trying to say.

These sites are alot of things to alot of people. I like the basic rules of try & attack ideas - not individuals. Heated debate is part of life. If someone is just plain being a jerk ??? - then we will deal with it. ( I have not sensed that at all) So far this is the politest / nicest / bunch of hunters, I have ever associated with :grin:

Learn to use the smilies to be sarcastic - or mad or joking etc. (there are a few missing ???) eace:

[ This Message was edited by: Fetch on 2002-03-25 17:19 ]


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

The way it's been going it wouldn't surprise me if someone out in SW ND sold their land to be used as a waste site. If guys are selling land to people who just use it to hunt then everyone out there loses because payments flow out of state. I know people in SW ND are good people, I just like to give those who tie up the land with fee hunting a hard time. What surprises me is some of these people came all the way to Casselton to tell me that things are tough. I guess I could really care. IF I showed up in Mott and tried to raise money for struggling home owners in Fargo what would people there say?? oke:


----------



## TXNNODAK (Apr 22, 2002)

Although I am not a full fleged resident of ND I believe this is the best place to hunt and fish. I am originally from TX where hunting leases are a big thing. Personally I am a big enemy of hunting leases it has gotten to where when I go home to hunt I am restricted to about 40 acres of decent woods to hunt in. All of the land that used to be available for me to hunt on has been leased to large groups from Houston and Dallas. This is something I do not want to see happen to ND.


----------

